# Let's See Some Senior Citizens Having Fun!



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)

These are seniors from a retirement community at Leisure World Seal Beach, Ca.  It was a free event.  Please add to this thread if you like! nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)




----------

